# Pain without suffering is like victory without struggle



## speakinglanguages

I would really appreciate if somebody could translate this quotation into Latin: "Pain without suffering is like victory without struggle."


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

Not ideal, but try this:

_dolor sine patientia, sine labore victoria.

_Σ


----------



## dubitans

Scholiast said:


> _dolor sine patientia, sine labore victoria._



_patientia_: patience

I'd say _patiendo_​ instead.


----------



## fdb

What is actually the difference between pain and suffering? In Latin at least dolor can be translated with either one.


----------



## William Stein

There's a lot of "semantic overlap" between the two but I think "pain" tends to be physical and "acute" and "suffering" tends to be mental and long-term, but of course there are millions of counter-examples.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Perhaps you mean "gain without suffering ..."?
That would make more sense to me at least.

Emolumentum sine dolore ... ?


----------



## William Stein

michaelhenchard100 said:


> Perhaps you mean "gain without suffering ..."?
> That would make more sense to me at least.
> 
> Emolumentum sine dolore ... ?



That's a good point, "pain without suffering" doesn't mean anything. "Gain without suffering" would be related to the "no pain, gain" idea


----------

